
Show HN: Yaddu – Create communities, share links, and view them in VR mode - ronsor
https://yaddu.pw
======
ronsor
This took about 1.5 weeks of work.

It's just written in vanilla PHP using MariaDB. The VR mode uses A-Frame.

